# Wht do the red belly eggs look like???



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

just wondering dose any body know what rb eggs look like


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Look on the first page of "First Eggs"







Ahem....


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

my bad thanks


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

yellow orange


----------

